# Ls2 build



## Brandon364gto (Mar 16, 2014)

I want to add a tsp tsunami cam and the stage 1.0 tsp 6.0 heads on my gto. Got a set of pacesetter headers, diablo sport programmer, and a cai. Does anyone know what size stall to go with? Is there any problem with the build? Does anybody know about how much hp it will make? And how much hp will the 4l60e transmission will hold up to? I want to keep the build as cheap as I can but not half ass it either, any comments?


----------

